# USS OZARK and TULLY tug wreck footage



## michael barnette (Jun 23, 2017)

Footage of the USS OZARK (330 fsw) and a tug used as a USAF target ship (140 fsw) off Destin, Florida. We were treated with a school of hundreds of scalloped hammerhead sharks on our ascent off the OZARK...a great weekend of diving!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

name the species of fish you saw. just checking my guess.
jack


----------



## michael barnette (Jun 23, 2017)

Obviously many not in the video but there were almaco, AJs, red snapper, scamp, lionfish, gag, cubera, and likely many others that I didn't take note of as I was trying to figure out what was going on with my camera on the OZARK dive...


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Cool video - thanks for sharing


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've fished both of these and didn't catch much!!!!! Cool video!!! Thanks fer sharing with us!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Cool vid! 

My fear of something just outta sight that I cannot see, getting tangled in fishing line/braid, equipment malfunction..... sharks...... 

Id be more comfortable dressed up like a deer on public land during dog season! 

You guys must tote your nuts around in a wheelbarrow! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twindiesel (Nov 6, 2014)

Jason said:


> I've fished both of these and didn't catch much!!!!! Cool video!!! Thanks fer sharing with us!


Same here. Whole bunch of reeling checking drowned minnows for little to no reward.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

No reward? That thing is loaded with grey snapper.😂


----------



## Rickey85 (Sep 18, 2019)

That turns out to be a wonderful site! Nice


----------



## Flyguide7 (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice video thanks for posting!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I remember when the Ozark washed up on a pensacola beach around the florabama. Around 1980.we went aboard it to see if there was any flooding. There was a lot of machinery still on it. I think the machinery was salvaged before sinking. A Navy ARS pulled it off the beach with beach gear.Way to deep for me to dive.


----------

